# B&S Genpower 11 kill switch wiring



## keyboards (Jan 17, 2011)

I've got a 6K generator that I picked up from a neighbor for $100. The power plant is a B&S Genpower 11 engine and it runs well after a good cleaning of the ignition keyswitch, replacing the start relay, and remanufacturing the electrical harness.

The guy threw some aftermarket box-type kill switch and e-taped it to the blower housing and wrapped the terminations in e-tape because he said the kill switch had a little bulb inside that was blown.

I got the real B&S kill switch (#495098s) and went to install it, but I can find no reference to *which color wires go to each terminal on the switch*. 

The wires are *BLACK, RED*, and *WHITE*.

From my ohmmeter checks, I've found the *MIDDLE* and *INBOARD* switch terminals (both brass colored) are the switch terminals and the internal lamp is wired between the *OUTBOARD* (nickel plated) and *INBOARD* (Brass colored) terminal.

When I did an ohm check on the wiring, it was apparent that the black and white wires were very low ohms to engine ground, so I connected those to the switch tabs and it does work to kill the engine.

My main question is *how does the low oil light get connected in?*

Sorry for the dissertation, but I try to be complete in the explanation of the issues!

Thanks for any assistance!!


----------

